# reles 125 vac? 24vdc? positivo? negativo?



## juanchi.ghione (Sep 25, 2006)

hola chicos, me dieron de regalo un par de reles que tienen las siguientes especificaciones en la parte superior:

rs12
1A 125VAC
2A 24VDC

me gustaria que alguien me diga que significa VAC y VDC.

125 VAC significa que puede manejar hasta 125V y la bobina se activa con 12v?

otra cosa....

no me dice en ningun lugar que pin es el positivo y cual el negativo, no se si el de arriba o el de abajo, lo unico que hay es un dibujito de un rulito haciendo referencia a los pins de la bobina pero nada mas...

saludos


----------



## jokingo (Sep 26, 2006)

VAC---> tension corriente alterna
VDC---> tension corriente continua

Me imagino que esos reles funcionaran o con 1 amperio y 125 voltios de tension en alterna o con 2 amperios y 24 voltios de tension en continua.

En alterna la honda de la tension tiene tanto valores positivos como negativos. En continua solo tiene o positivos o negativos.

No pone Vin o Vout ni nada parecido??


----------



## juanchi.ghione (Sep 26, 2006)

no me dice mas nada y tengo miedo si si lo conecto al revez quemarlo...

que lastima el tema de los 125v aqui la alterna de las cosas es de 220


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola Juanchi,como ampliación de la información que te pasa Jokingo, te  envio esta pagina espero te ayude suerte saludos
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_relay.asp


----------



## VichoT (Sep 26, 2006)

Holas.juanchi....Una cosa no me quedo clara de que tamañoes el rele (el tamaño de todo el rele y no solo de la bobina...todo bobina,contactos,encapsulado) porque presiento que esas indicaciones  son la capacidad de los contactos.

Aunque no debes preocuparte mucho por la polaridda dse la tension ala bbina no la quemaras conectandola al reves.solo que los contactos no se moberan o se moveran en sentido contrario...

BYE!


----------

